# Dimming LDD 1000HW with Arduino



## Lingwendil (Nov 16, 2012)

hook the output pin of the arduino to the "dim" pin on the LDD, and also run a 10k resistor from this pin to ground, this will pull the driver off without signal. See how this works... The dim pin is referenced to the common terminal of the LDD, so as long as you don't touch the LED output pins or the Voltage input you wont hurt anything...


----------



## jeffkrol (Jun 5, 2013)

Pictures help..









slightly different than standard and no resistor a mentioned above..

w/ resistor:


----------



## napaeozapus (Feb 22, 2014)

I did finally get it to dim, but I had to common the negative to the ground so I’m not really sure I did it “right”.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aquarium_Noob (Dec 9, 2017)

Saving this.


----------



## Lingwendil (Nov 16, 2012)

napaeozapus said:


> I did finally get it to dim, but I had to common the negative to the ground so I’m not really sure I did it “right”.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


If the negative was the one closest to the Vin pin you did it right. Circuitry must share a common reference for these types of configurations to work correctly.

Never connect anything but the LED string to the Vout ± pins or it will cause issues with operation.


----------

